# [SOLVED] continuous play



## PeterL (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi there..

I'm not sure this is the right place to post this question, but, let's see.

I have a 4 minute video, in FLV format that I want to play on my laptop continuously.

The video is a sales presentation tool, that I want to run for several hours at a trade show.

I tried using Sourceforge's Media Player Classic but that tool only allows one to play the "next" video in the folder. I COULD copy the video into multiple copies with different file names and that would work until the last one played, but I think there must be a tool that allows continuous replay of a video.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: continuous play*

See if VLC can play the file. It should allow continuous looping.

VideoLAN - VLC: Official site - Free multimedia solutions for all OS!


----------



## PeterL (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: continuous play*

Yup, does the job exactly..

Thanks


----------



## jayfng (Jul 23, 2009)

aint there a repeat/replay auto button?


----------

